# How do I soften a 5 lb bag of white sugar?



## djshorty128 (Oct 13, 2010)

how do I soften a 5 pound bag of white sugar?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2010)

Drop it on the floor.


----------



## merstar (Oct 13, 2010)

Use the microwave or as Andy suggests, drop it on the floor. Here's some info from a past thread:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f32/how-to-soften-a-5-lb-bag-of-hardened-white-sugar-56905.html


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 14, 2010)

Also be sure to give the bag of sugar the squeeze test before you put it in your cart.  I have often found bags of sugar that were already hardened.


----------

